# Dog Food - Not Quite as Advertised



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

No mention of brands anywhere or did I miss it ?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you so much for posting this. 

I found it troubling reading about the adulteration and switching of ingredients. As someone with a dog who has a very real allergy to legumes I find it troubling that pet food which has no mention of legumes on the label may switch in a legume into their product without any repercussion.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dechi said:


> No mention of brands anywhere or did I miss it ?


The study seems to avoid mentioning brands. Legal ramifications, maybe?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hate to tell ya'll but manufactures do not list the full ingredients on a lot of things, I get contact dermatitis, I also have asthma and allergies, could be from dyes, fragrances, chemicals I couldn't tell you what it is because not everything is listed and that is a crying shame.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't say I'm surprised, especially when fish flavors are involved. We aren't to great with human food issues, let alone pet. There have been a bunch of articles about mislabeled fish species being sold to human consumers. I also remember the scandal when horsemeat was discovered in a bunch of European ground beef products a few years ago. Even when deliberate fraud isn't involved, there's always the possibility of cross contamination. Notice how many packaged products come with a warning "This product was produced in a facility which also handles tree nuts/milk/wheat...."


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Years ago I lived in Rhode Island and the lab next to mine used to allow the State to come in and test fish every few months. They would randomly buy or get fish and test to see if it was indeed the fish that was labeled. Quite often they discovered it was a cheaper fish labeled as a similar but more expensive one. I'm not sure what was done with the information since I only witnessed the testing.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Dechi said:


> No mention of brands anywhere or did I miss it ?


The brands are listed. I’ve been using Origen Puppy and while they don’t list the puppy formula, all of the Origen formulas tested seem by far the highest in the mercury content. 😩😩😩. I supplement with homemade and some raw nuggets but Wowie. So I’ve been filling him with methyl Mercury and rancid oil for the first 8 months of his precious little life🥺😢😭

I’ve attached the supplemental info that includes the brand info.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Apricot mini momma said:


> The brands are listed. I’ve been using Origen Puppy and while they don’t list the puppy formula, all of the Origen formulas tested seem by far the highest in the mercury content.


Oh dear, I just googled the ingredients and it’s got fish…. Don’t feel bad, I think most of us would have thought Origen was a quality food. (((Hugs)))

I would look for food without fish in it.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for that attachment, Amm.  
It was the Methyl Mercury part that shocked me.
The cause of Minimata Disease...


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

Apricot mini momma said:


> The brands are listed. I’ve been using Origen Puppy and while they don’t list the puppy formula, all of the Origen formulas tested seem by far the highest in the mercury content. 😩😩😩. I supplement with homemade and some raw nuggets but Wowie. So I’ve been filling him with methyl Mercury and rancid oil for the first 8 months of his precious little life🥺😢😭
> 
> I’ve attached the supplemental info that includes the brand info.


Thanks for the information.
I feed Orijen for Large Puppy and have been alternating with Orijen Red because he really likes the Red.
It's disgusting that they put our puppie's/dog health in jeopardy and then they have the nerve to charge us top dollar.


----------

